# how do i do a complete radiator flush



## Gto-noob (Nov 25, 2011)

so i got my 06 gto lil while back but i noticed that the anti freeze isn't dexcool which is really bad so i need to flush the regular antifreeze out how would i do that. i know where the standard plug is but i heard there are more complete details would be awesome thank YOU


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

You'll need to flush the anti- freeze in the engine block to. The dexcool you'll install will mix with trapped anti-freeze then gel up in time. Manual states not to mix the 2.

Drain the radiator, help by removing the radiator cap and dislodge the lower radiator hose. Let drain. Rather than detail I supplied a clip. This is how its done properly.

You don't have to splice into your lines, simply remove the hose that leads to the engine block and you can wedge the hose nozzle (low pressure) into the hose and get the same effect.


----------



## 06BLACKGTO64 (Oct 30, 2010)

Ive seen guys switch to regular 50/50 with no complaints.. i know dexcool is supposed to help lubricate everything and last longer but i have seen alot of cars that came into chevy with the overflow tank full of gunk...makes me question the reliability of it


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

First off, the "gunk" you describe is an anti rust inhibitor and lubricator that is installed at factory. This "gunk" helps keep the internal parts on the water pump etc lubricated. THIS IS NOT a by-product of DEXCOOL. This substance is prevalent on the dipstick and gives the appearance of sludge or dirt. Many assume its sludge and will do harm. On the contrary it is there to help prolong the parts and keep rust deposits at bay.

Many panic and flush the system then complain their radiators failed prematurely. All they did was remove the product the factory installed to prolong the life of the radiator and components. 

Second, DEXCOOL is "supposed" to give more longevity and retain its properties longer than anti-freeze. If one reads the manual it states this. As long as all the DEXCOOL is removed so it does not mix with anti-freeze which will do harm to the coolant system before replacing with anti-freeze, no harm no foul. 

Why one would remove a what is supposed to be superior product that reduces costs and increases longevity and provide a better alternative to anti-freeze that costs the same as anti-freeze with a less inferior product :confused

Many don't understand or are more comfortable with the old.


----------



## 06BLACKGTO64 (Oct 30, 2010)

I can understand that. mine hasn't shown any signs of what i have seen, and with the others not being my cars people could have contaminated the dexcool, just from what i have seen it looked like someone filled the whole overflow tank with mud, but i have also seen some that just have small amounts.
After doing some reading Im seeing the benefits of dexcool. and there's gotta be a reason they would stick with it. thanks for the knowledge


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

The extra inhibitor settles at the bottom of the tank. It looks like mud. The DEXCOOL is like a 100K mile coolant. If people would ask before panicking they may save themselves headaches let alone $$.


----------



## 06BLACKGTO64 (Oct 30, 2010)

yea, its understandable to panic though. something that looks like mud has always been peoples nightmares with coolant and oil.. but after i did read up on it I will be sticking with the dexcool since the engine was designed for it. this is what i read All About Dex-Cool® - GETAHELMET.COM


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

I still have the original anti-freeze in my '05 at 30K miles. Reckon it needs to be changed?


----------



## 06BLACKGTO64 (Oct 30, 2010)

dexcool is supposed to be good for a 100K so i think you should be ok...If it still has a good color and is working properly than i would say your ok


----------



## Gto-noob (Nov 25, 2011)

thank you GTO JUDGE for your insights!


----------



## kallemero (Dec 31, 2010)

GTO JUDGE, you answered a question that I've had for some time.

The "Gunk" stays and I can spend the weekend inside my car instead of under it.

Thank you!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

You're welcome :cheers


----------



## brendan4862 (Apr 26, 2012)

Is it safe to add say Prestone 50/50 to the dexcool if its low? or should you put in dexcool. (I'm not low, just wondering if it ever became low)


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

brendan4862 said:


> Is it safe to add say Prestone 50/50 to the dexcool if its low? or should you put in dexcool. (I'm not low, just wondering if it ever became low)


In a word: NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

NEVER mix DEXCOOL and anti-Freeze.

DEXCOOL has a premix 50/50 out there just like Prestone.

Wanna Save $$$? Buy a gallon of DEXCOOL and a gallon of distilled water.
Or if you are using Anti-Freeze.... employ the same procedure.

Use an empty coolant container and mix a 50/50 mixture yourself. Make 1 gallon stretch to 2. Buy a coolant gauge and measure the temp then mark it on the outside of the container making sure you identify what is in the container. 

Why distilled water? It won't have the calcium and other minerals in it that will corrode your system over time.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The other issue of giving your car an "complete flush" is you're doing it with tap water which isn't good and a lot of it remains after draining. Antifreeze is made with distilled water so the harmful minerals are out of it.


----------



## brendan4862 (Apr 26, 2012)

GTO JUDGE said:


> In a word: NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> NEVER mix DEXCOOL and anti-Freeze.
> 
> ...


Thank you for a straightforward and clear response. I will buy some Dexcool if I ever need some in the near future.


----------



## Blubaru (Nov 9, 2012)

When adding water/coolant to the system. Should the fluid be added to the radiator pressure cap(big hole), or the engine coolant overflow reservoir(little hole)?


----------

